# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Minoxidil haargroeimiddel (armpijn?)

## toygold

Beste: Ik heb een vraagje.Ik gebruik sinds enkele jaren minoxidil en heb daardoor minder haaruitval.In het begin was dat een verstuiver met 2´% en nu ben ik overgegaan naar 5% minox.
Dus ik verwacht geen wonder maar ben wel tevreden met het resultaat.Nu komt het vraagje, ik heb sinds geruime tijd veel last van arm en nek pijn zoeen beetje te vergelijken met stijfheid en spierpijn. Zou dat kunnen komen door minoxidil te gebruiken ???? sind mijn overgang van 2% naar 5% is het ook erger geworden .
Als ik er mee stop gaat mij haar terug uitvallen. Mijn bloed is juist volledig nagezien en er is echt niets slecht in te vinden ik ben nu 49 jaar en voel me super jong, Ik ben ook heel sportief en let op gezonde voeding. groetjes Yves

----------


## Myllie

Hoi Yves,

Ik zie dat jouw bericht al 4 jaar oud is maar ik reageer toch maar even.
Vorig jaar ben ik ook begonnen met Minoxidil 2% en daarna 5% en heb de 5% maar 2x gebruikt. Kreeg er hartkloppingen van en voelde me duizelig, vond het niet verantwoord er mee door te gaan. Helemaal niet voor de rest van mijn leven! 

Inmiddels draag ik een haarwerk wat natuurlijk ook niet alles is..  :Frown:  Maar dan houd ik de rest van mijn lichaam tenminste gezond. Als ik er natuurlijk geen last van gehad zou hebben was ik er wel mee doorgegaan!

Hoe is het nu met jou? Gebruik je het nog steeds en zijn de klachten over gegaan?

Groetjes Myllie

----------


## vmj

beste Myllie

ik gebruik deze minoxydel reeds jaren twee maal per dag op de kruin van mijn hoofd om verder kaal worden te voorkomen, ik moet zeggen dat het helpt, maar ik moet dit doen voor de rest van mijn leven. Maar ik moet eraan toevoegen dat ik hier geen nadelen bij ondervind.

----------


## Myllie

Hoi VMJ,

Ben heel blij voor jou dat jij geen nadelen ondervind aan het gebruiken van Minox. Helaas kan het voor sommige mensen wel heel slecht voor de gezondheid zijn. Voor deze mensen is Minox geen optie en moeten ze ermee stoppen. Hoe graag ze hun haren ook terug willen. Ik weet niet of het bij mij geholpen zou hebben, misschien wel. Maar hé, ik ben 25 jaar en heb nog zolang te gaan, heb geen zin dat goedje 2x per dag op mijn hoofd aan te moeten brengen voor dat beetje haar dat er nog op mijn hoofd groeit. Wetende dat ook alleen door de Minox mijn haar op mijn hoofd blijft staan en nergens anders om. Dan ben ik afhankelijk, afhankelijk van iets waarvan ik niet weet wat voor misère het in de toekomst nog kan brengen!

----------

